# How about a St. Joseph outing???



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I never get to go to the outings cause I'm either running charters or hunts. If it's the off season I'm usually broke and could't afford to even hitch hike to one. I would like to meet some of the folks I see here and read posts from and it sounds like a great time. I would be more then happy to provide fishing info and lodging info.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I would be interested!

Did you have a big water outing in mind?

I would like another chance at the 20lb plus Skamania I Farmed Last year! 

If you have a date in mind, throw it out here, lets see if it sticks.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I dont have a big boat for Lake Michigan, but i sure would like to go. You can count me in. Let me know if I can do something.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I probaly will be working with a charter during the fishing. I was thinking the after fishing get together, while we all sit around and tell tall tales and get to know one another a little better then reading it through a post. You folks pick the date,,,, you can bet I will be there on the date you pick reguardless as long as it is during the summer.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Well lets plan the end of June for an outing at the pier at ST. Joe when the skamania are in strong. That is a blast. I know I will be there about everyday. Then we can go get some food and party it up. Anyone that wants to take a big boat can and the others will go on the piers. If you have never bobber fished with cut bait for skamania, then you are missing a GREAT time. I would be more than happy to show anyone the ropes and that kind of fishing. 

This is not for the Catch and Releaser, because the fish are in such warm water that after you fight them they are pretty much dead. 

Hope others would like to join me then.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Count me in. Weather permitting I'll take my 14' boat out. The Mo outing is the 8th of June and the pig roast is the 22nd, but the 3 weekends between look good for me. Let's do it soon while the kings are in big. How about June 1 or 15 to fish and camp?


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Pin down a date,,,, someone contact spanky,,,, there is a park right by I-94 but I can't think of the name. A great place to fire up the grill and it also has a pavillion in case it rains, right on the St. Joseph river. Here's some lodging info, 

Here's some lodging info 

I'll buy the first round of Pepsi's


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Saturday June 1 would work best for me. I'd prefer to camp nearby on Saturday night. I like the idea of a campfire setting just off 94 in case others who may not want to, or are not able to fish, can join in the festivities Saturday night. I'll start a thread in the outings forum to feel out who may be interested in participating. I'll call some of my buddies too.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I have double trips on June first, I will not be around much during th4e day and way to tired to sit around and shoot the bull with a AM trip on Sunday. Can we make it another date???


----------



## Shoveler (Mar 17, 2001)

Coldwater Charters

It's "Riverview Park". 

Shoveler


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

If we have it later in June then the guys without a boat will also have great fishing. I would be more apt to want to go then. I really cant do much until then anyway, because school being almost out.


----------



## RIVER RAT 13 (Mar 20, 2002)

The park I think your talking about is Benton Twp. park.Exit 28. North M-139 to first rd. to the west (next to Bill Knapps) go one block to dead end then left and follow to river. hope this helps.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

RR13 is right, ya gotta get ahold of the folks in Benton Harbor to reserve it. I can find out about it from our club. There are also alot of other places to meet instead of a boatlaunch /park.
BABES
Clementines
Barneys Boat House
Stooges
Rex's Pen

we have a tourney there on the 22nd of June . You guys could fish it if ya want to! 
The weekend before the fourth would probably be the best for the pier anglers!

Stein, I gotta feeling the Kings are gonna book outta there in the next week or so( as far as the numbers go) they have been in there thick for too long now!Water temps are allready in the mid to upper 50's.
If it is the last weekend of June, I'll be able to attend at least 1 or 2 days, maybe I can fish with someone else instead of being the responsible one for a change! 
Figure it out and I'll try to keep up on it!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

If its the last weekend in June, count me in, atleast for that Saturday. That Sunday, I'm leaving first thing to spend 4 days in Copper Harbor, then its on to Mill Lacs lake in Minnesota for another 4 days. I don't have a big water boat but I will be happy just fishin' the pier. I can also bring food and beverages or whatever, actually I have a few packs of Venison Hot Dogs that are mighty tasty. I won't be able to stay there for the night but the drive isn't that far really.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

End of June pier fishing for Skamania sounds great. I've been there in early spring for cohos off the pier but someone is gonna have to school me on this Skamania stuff. 29 - 30 June??? I can probably make it.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Let's do it. Pick a night and let's do a meet n greet. 

I'll:

fish

talk about fishing

watch the girls  

stop for a beer

or all of the above if I can do it that night.

Spanky I think the kings are already moving out. 62 degrees out of Port Sheldon over the weekend. Maybe we could do a picnic beach outing. Lots of girls there.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Lets see, Fishing, Fish talk, Girls, Beer, and Girls. Somebody just twist my arm!!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

You know I am in and I will be more than happy to show you the ropes on pier fishing if anyone hasnt done it. Just PM me and I will get you set up. The weekend of June 22 & 23 sounds good, or the 29 and 30. My five year anniversary is on the 21 and My Bday is on the 29, so either way I will be celebrating. If anyone wants to hit the pier before hand let me know and I would love to meet you there.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

mich buckmaster, will the skams be showing up by the 29th? I'll be in Cancun the 22nd weekend, but would consider the 29th if the skams are in.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm voting for the 29th cause the 22nd won't work for me but what ever works for the majority. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and the Skams will be in.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

some skamania steelhead were caught today in the harbor at St. Joseph. The east wind brought them in I think. If you all have come up with a date for the get together at St. Joseph, post a new thread with the date and place in the subject box.


----------



## Polecat (Sep 27, 2001)

Sounds like the 29-30 would be best so far, just a few interested and the weather plays a big part. I'll be there every chance I get & have been looking forward to putting some faces with the names.
FISH ON.....


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Sounds like the 29-30 works best for me too(so far).If it is the 22nd, I'll meet with you folks after our tourney.It would be great to see some of my friends again!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

June 29-30 works for me. I'll bring my 14' boat if conditions allow. I could take 2 along with me.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Hey guys,

I've been reading and waiting for a date to get finalized. For me, the 29th would work out great! Babes is a good place to meet up as it is close to a launch and the piers. Or Barneys boathouse is close too. I have a 19 footer set up for the lake I can take up to 3 more people. Keep me posted on the happenings when and where and I'll see ya'll there. 

Ben


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Sorry folks, Silver Lake Sand Dune weekend. 

My wife plans 1 a month all summer, and I would be shot upon my return if I tried to skip out!

Go get 'um!


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

I should be able to swing that weekend too between trips. Barneys is a pretty awesome spot not to mention the close proximity to my boat. If you guys do go there keep your hands off my girls, at least till I get there to chaperone. I don't know my schedule for sure as I have one trip and another possibility, but if I am open I'll be glad to squeeze a few on my scow for a little worm dunking. Shoe, Split, SFK, TBone, Spanky, Rivernut, Queen, Steve, or any other members that might be into going. Heck I could probably do 2 trips if I have time.


----------

